# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 01.04.2013 - 08.04.2013

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *30*, суммарный объем архивов: *764* мб Извлечено файлов: *658*, суммарный объем: *1546* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *491* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *7*, в частности:
 c:\progra~3\mozilla\jmhmuqc.dll - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic d:\ufhc.pif - Virus.Win32.Sality.gen c:\yggdfg.pif - Virus.Win32.Sality.gen c:\progra~3\mozilla\latsbjn.dll - Trojan.Win32.ShipUp.bqf c:\users\roman\s-100-4902-8593-5693\winmgr.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.nfd c:\progra~3\mozilla\jvymilg.dll - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic Ожидают классификации: *160*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

